# I just purchased Topaz Photo AI



## Scott Whaley (Oct 6, 2022)

I just purchased Topaz Photo AI and am really excited to play around with it.   I used it on a few of my most recent spider macro shots and the results are amazing.  I'll be posting some shots in the next few days.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 7, 2022)

I have been using Topaz plugins for years now, all good stuff, enjoy.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 8, 2022)

Scott Whaley said:


> I just purchased Topaz Photo AI and am really excited to play around with it.   I used it on a few of my most recent spider macro shots and the results are amazing.  I'll be posting some shots in the next few days.


I love Topaz.  AI Sharpen and Denoise are amazing.   I’ve not had much success with the Gigapixel AI but I’m assuming it’s user error as I haven’t really watched any of the tutorials yet.  

For anyone who is debating getting Topaz, note that they usually have a nice Black Friday sale.


----------



## Simon Bratt (Oct 12, 2022)

How's it working out for you Scott? I tried it, and to be honest I find photoshop almost as good.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 12, 2022)

I like the results, but it is really slow.   I use a gaming computer with a GeForce video card.  I guess it just takes time to remove the noise & sharpen the image.   I've been really busy with work this week & have not been able to use it much.. I'll post some photos when I get the chance.


----------



## PJM (Oct 12, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I love Topaz.  AI Sharpen and Denoise are amazing.   I’ve not had much success with the Gigapixel AI but I’m assuming it’s user error as I haven’t really watched any of the tutorials yet.
> 
> For anyone who is debating getting Topaz, note that they usually have a nice Black Friday sale.


I recently got the suite.  I was on the fence about Gigapixel because I wasn't having much success getting better results with their free trial.  I finally caved and bought the bundle.  I used it to create a 11x14 print from a tight crop on one of my wildlife photos and must say I'm pleased with the result.


----------

